# Where can I get pre-open SYCOM data for the SPI?



## suprsnipes (16 March 2009)

Can anyone tell me where I could get access to pre-open data on the SPI?


----------



## Trembling Hand (16 March 2009)

suprsnipes said:


> Can anyone tell me where I could get access to pre-open data on the SPI?




Paid or free?

esignals or a futures broker for paid ( free with IB)

Or you could get it from a bucket shop which have a linked CFD


----------



## suprsnipes (16 March 2009)

I have used all three of those and never knew that I could get access to the pre-open data. Let's say with IB for example where would I find this?


----------



## Pager (16 March 2009)

suprsnipes said:


> Can anyone tell me where I could get access to pre-open data on the SPI?




What do you mean ?, i use IB and at 9-49-30am the match out price appears today 3347, this is the opening price, prior to that you can look at market depth but TBH it doesnt mean much, well not to me anyway .


----------

